# Best tip I ever received



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

The best tip I ever got was not the most financially rewarding. I used to absolutely hate the business people I drove around. Now I actually prefer the whole "Just get me where I have to go" attitude. Anyways, driving some corporate paxhole to the airport. He talks on phone the whole way. "This obviously isn't for John's ears, but...". 

Get to airport and he disconnects call. "Oh, you work for John? At CCC? That's funny, he's my neighbor. It would be a shame if he heard what you were saying. Good thing some of us are still motivated by money" as I unload baggage. Sprint back to car and jet off, not believing what I just did. Next day see he tipped $50 AND dinged me for professionalism. 

I'm really not that guy who makes power moves, but goddamn did it give me a good laugh.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Is he really your neighbor?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You could have avoided the ding for professionalism if you simply declared that John was a neighbor and said nothing else. The paxhole would have gotten the clue all by himself, and bought you off anyway.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Is he really your neighbor?


No. Just a bluff. I got all amped up listening to him discuss shady business moves.


----------

